# Do your dogs discipline each other?



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

When Beau does something I don't want him to do, like jump up on the porch railing, I tell him "off". If he doesn't respond right away and Lainey is there, she'll poke him to tell him to get down. It is really funny. Do your dogs do this?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oMG yes 
Brady will be all over Missy if she does something wrong


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

My opinion is yes.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ doesn't allow running in her house. Running is Steel's favorite thing to do. She gives him a poke or sometimes just the "hairy eyeball" and he behaves.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan used to with Otto when he was smaller than her! With Luther, she would NAIL him if he did something like knock the baby over or keep barking when I told them to stop. She must be mellowing with age - Luther was much bigger than Otto will ever be.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We used to refer to my Husky Kira as the "hall monitor dog" because she was such a tattle tale. If someone was in the trash or doing something against the rules, like counter surfing or sniffing in the trash, Kira would stand there and bark at them. She would also crack down on Ivo, our Rottie - who was a pup at the time - if she felt like he was doing something wrong. These days Grace is similar. She's not as much into vocally tattling but if I fuss at one of the other dogs Grace is right there putting the smack down on them too.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

All the time! Poor Shiloh, if he doesn't respond to me my other two are all over him! No one gets hurt but its interesting the way they respond.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh good I'm glad I don't have the only tattler. Mikko also tells me when my little dogs have to go potty, so that's a really big help. 

What I was wondering does anyone with a pup in the mix have this going on? My 2nd male (4yr) is really scolding (harshly), growling, snarling the 1yr old, but i don't see that he's doing anything wrong? 
It's weird he's normally been so laid back & mellow. No fights have broke out over it (yet), so I'm just guessing its him telling the pup his place (?)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, Lady is the mamma. She gets on all of them. The JRT, any more she just looks at me...







Like he is ALL yours. 

She has passed this to Shadow, he does it too. I gotta watch them though, they get power hungry...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have to be very careful because Cleo (my cat) is a strict disciplinarian. I can't even raise my voice to a dog or Cleo will come running from wherever she is and start swatting the dog on the butt! I don't know where she learned this because I have never hit my dogs but it is funny and scary at the same time. She is quite the character.

Also, Massie didn't allow running in the house either and would stop it immediately.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

kayos is my fun police! Yes they do discipline each other.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I caught my older GSD redirecting our pup at the time with a toy. I had been teaching the pup not to chew on people, so when she would go for my leg or any other body part I would gently push a toy at her as to get her attention on the toy. One morning she was being a real terror and was biting into my older GSD, he ran to one of her toys and brought it back to her and dropped it at her feet, she merrily took off with the toy and left my big boy alone for a few hours. It was hilarious to watch!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My little chi/pom corrects (or at least tries to) my GSD when he gets too close to the cats. One of our cats is very skittish and scares easily. Mace never chases them and always approaches the shy one in a very slow *I come in peace* way but will sometimes nudge them rather hard (although he *thinks* he's being gentle) so when I catch him eyeing the cat I tell him to leave it and in comes Koko to "protect". But other than that, Koko and Mace are partners in crime. If they both dissappear for a while I would bet anything you would find them side by side head first in the cat litter


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Absolutely... I'm boss... but if I discipline one of the dogs, especially the smaller ones Klytie takes it as her job as beta in the pack to back up my reprimand. I've had a couple bitches who had to be removed from the area for me to train for just this reason. Both Misty and Fawn would pitch into anyone I corrected. And I expect that Ikon will be very much that way as well.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Oddly, yes. I have not seen in with our other dogs but Boss does seem to correct Scout when I give a command and she does not pay attention. I do not encourage it as I prefer to give her the correction but it is interesting to see.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't encourage it and can't predict it because it doesn't happen all the time. There are days when Lainey is too busy trying to stir the pot with her own ideas on what is fun. What is really funny is when they will take turns doing something they aren't supposed to and first Lainey will get reprimanded for something and then she'll turn around and get in Beau's face as I am reprimanding him. (They aren't usually far from each other) Good thing I love that little girl! LOL


----------

